# Browning Buckmark Target 5.5"



## kmrunner (Mar 14, 2013)

I picked up a nice browning buckmark target 5.5 a few weeks ago. Love it. My favorite new range weapon. It has the full weaver rail and i would like to change out the sights to some type of fiber optic. 

A couple of questions -

1.) I removed the rear screw holding the rear sight on but I couldn't get it to pop out. is there something else holding it in or do i need to put some more elbow grease in it.

2.) How is the front post removed? is there a special tool needed for that

3.) Are there even fiber optic sights available for the 5.5 target? I've seen the williams sights. Looks like the rear will work but not the front.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's been a while since I've had mine apart...but if I'm not mistaken the front sight threads into the rail, there a special bit for it, there is no fiber replacment that I'm aware off.

For the rear sight, I want to say that after you remove the rail from the gun, there's a screw on the under side that holds the sight in place as well, but like I said, its been a while since I took mine apart.


I think I have an old fair-off rail in my parts bin, will try to confirm tonight.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Have not found my old rail, might have tossed it. 

Regarding the issue of sights etc, you might just want to invest in an optic etc.


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

Try this site very informative it might answer a couple of the questions you have. Welcome - chim


----------

